# plowing vs tree work?



## treeman82 (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm just wondering how many of you guys plow snow during the winter, and if you do, how do you work it out with the insurance companies? I know my policy with Hartford won't cover me for pushing snow, or doing any ice control. Just wondering how you guys handle it.


----------



## Beast12 (Dec 21, 2007)

We plow snow in the winter time here in Ontario. Really helps out with the winter bills when there is no tree work.

I believe my Dad just told the insurance company that we wanted liability insurance for snow plowing and slip and falls added to our tree policy. They base it on how much money you make per yer. It's not too bad. It's nice because it is paid over a full year with the tree insurance.

If you have ANY more questions I will try to help you out. 

-Matt


----------



## hornett22 (Dec 22, 2007)

*i'll plow all winter.*

with someone elses truck.not mine


----------



## Brush Hog (Dec 26, 2007)

*I do*

Matt, that's how I found my insurance co. They all claimed to cover businesses until it came to the plowing part. They had no problem with landscaping/tree work but a big no no to plowing. Now they tell me if I start to do tree's on a regular basis I need to up my coverage. I guess $1mil isn't enough.Try Nationwide though
Pete


----------



## treeman82 (Dec 26, 2007)

Nationwide doesn't cover tree work.


----------



## Brush Hog (Dec 28, 2007)

Matt you are right. My agent is a Nationwide office but they deal with different companies. I did a search for the Hartford Insurance co and they were listed as the ones to contact. I believe my landscaping ins. and plowing are two different co. Seems like a PIA to me but I'm covered. I guess that's all that matters
Pete


----------



## sharkfin12us (Dec 28, 2007)

*Treeman 82*



treeman82 said:


> I'm just wondering how many of you guys plow snow during the winter, and if you do, how do you work it out with the insurance companies? I know my policy with Hartford won't cover me for pushing snow, or doing any ice control. Just wondering how you guys handle it.


 I snow plow i have general liability for 1 million includes pruning,removals.I have skid steer i plow with bobcat.


----------



## NORTREE (Jan 4, 2008)

My "Plowing " covererage is listed on my vehicle policy.I no longer plow driveways in the winter as I had to do a LOT of chasing after people to get paid.I plow our own driveway and at my dads shop and I plow into yards to do tree work.Work it out ahead of time for snowfall amounts I.E."every 3 inches" or customers will only want to pay for one plowing on a 24" storm.


----------



## Husky137 (Jan 4, 2008)

My general liability won't cover snow plowign as most don't. I carry a special rider through a different company.

No need to chase non payers NORTREE, just plow them in good the next storm and the will pay up fast.:greenchainsaw:


----------

